# Alpine SPX-F17M 2-way component system



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

Alpine SPx F17M 2 Way 6 5 034 Car Speaker | eBay

Buy it now! You won't be disappointed in these components with tweeters from Scan-Speak, mids and woofers from Vifa, and crossovers from Alpine.

Only run in a system for 3-4 years by an industry pro on JL amps and expertly tuned with a PXA-H700 signal processor. Everyone who heard my car said it was one of the most tonally balanced systems they had ever heard.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

why does it say these are the F1 status in the description? or is there more than one set of f1's? (i thought the revelator mids set were the F1 status). btw, you dont need 2 threads for the same post


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

These are part of the "F status" lineup. They're not the F#1's.

The two threads are not the same post, yo. It's two different speaker sets.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Did those sell as a buy it now?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Overland park! Damn I would have picked those up!


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

They were sold, but the buyer requested to cancel after realizing this is a mono channel speaker set. They have been relisted here:

Alpine SPx F17M 2 Way 6 5" Car Speaker | eBay


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

SOLD!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah I got these

Only one woofer, one tweeter and one crossover. Who the **** sells a mono comp set (I guess they exist) and doesnt clearly state what it is?


Anyway, I have no use for this. Its up for grabs for $85


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Dude that sucks. Someone needs to buy this for a center channel kit.


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

It's interesting how you're slamming me left and right for not explicitly detailing in the eBay listing that the Alpine SPX-F17M speakers are a mono channel component speaker system, yet you clearly found the listing via this forum in which my post with the link said "the buyer requested to cancel after realizing this is a mono channel speaker set.".


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Im not slamming you left and right, I told you in ebay message how I felt then brought it here for one post in case someone else wanted this. Except I was clear about what it is. Now Ill ****ing slam you

That post wasnt there when I bought it. It was already relisted and purchased. 

You should have been clearer, I stand by that.

Who even knew mono component sets existed? No one, including the guy who you told and then promptly refunded. That should have been enough evidence for you to clarify what youre selling.

If you have something odd like a mono component set, your ad should say mono component set. Its common sense. 

Also dont call it a 2 way component set when you know what that is 99.9% of the time.

basically **** you buddy

who wants a MONO component set for $85

No one? 

maybe because its a mono component set

Mids, tweeters..... these terms are plural. No mids and tweets here. a Mid and a tweeter and a crossover.

You presented what appeared to be a great deal I jumped on asap because it looked like an alpine comp set. If you clearly stated what it was, you wouldnt have an issue.

But I still didnt give you neg feedback because I should have looked up the model. However, that **** was shady as **** breh


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

You didn't take the time to even research at all the most very basic part of the item, the part number and are angry at the seller? I knew it was mono from the "M" and was looking for the matching component set to see if I could use it in my truck that has a center channel.

And the photos also clearly show its a single speaker set (Alpine calls it a 2 way component set ). I think you are more angry at yourself for hitting buy on an item you didn't even look at.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ryankenn said:


> You didn't take the time to even research at all the most very basic part of the item, the part number and are angry at the seller? I knew it was mono from the "M" and was looking for the matching component set to see if I could use it in my truck that has a center channel.
> 
> And the photos also clearly show its a single speaker set (Alpine calls it a 2 way component set ). I think you are more angry at yourself for hitting buy on an item you didn't even look at.


this. yeah maybe the seller should have been a bit more clear, but technically, his ad was up to par, even though i didnt know it was a mono set.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The title Mono set is needed when its a mono set. It should be in the ad. It was not. Thats where I stand.

He even said they were 3 way components in his ad.

Get your **** straight

_This is the highly acclaimed "F-Status" three-way component speaker system from Alpine with tweeters by Scan-Speak and woofers by Vifa!_

is it really

I mean I can create a not as described claim if I wanted to and very ealisy win but admitted that Im not doing it because I didnt look up the model number. I went by the sellers description of what he was selling.


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> The title Mono set is needed when its a mono set. It should be in the ad. It was not. Thats where I stand.
> 
> He even said they were 3 way components in his ad.
> 
> ...


That's actually the first I saw the description said three-way instead of two-way. Sorry for that error, but was there really any confusion here that I was selling a two-way and not a three-way in this listing? That is not the complaint you had - you thought it was a stereo pair. The listing title is "2-way", and my DIYMA post title was the same. I made the mistake of pasting 3-way into the description from the 3-way listing I had just made prior (it was late at night), but you conveniently misquoted me on a critical piece here from the description. You said that my description said "woofers" and "tweeters" (plural). Read again - it says "This is the highly acclaimed "F-Status" three-way component speaker system from Alpine with *the tweeter* by Scan-Speak and *the woofer* by Vifa!"

Take it easy, man. Life's too short, and people are not all out to get you.

If anyone's interested, I actually do have a second SPX-F17M woofer and crossover in the box. The tweeter from the set was physically broken (stacked neo magnet separated and tore the dome), so I tossed it. If you can locate another tweeter you could make a complete set. I just decided to sell the single "M" set to eliminate the complications. So much for that plan!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Im local to you. Do you by chance have anything else? You seem to have some nice goodies.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The ads still there. You said woofers and tweeters. Whatever. I sent you a pm so I can at least sell the set minus tweeters or possibly use the mids. Tweeter is all staticy and crunchy but a newer scan set will work fine


----------

